# looking for headboats in maine (boothbay)



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i'm going to maine on Vac.( rockland ) but told no headboats was told maybe boothbay.
need any info you can give , web sites chat boards telephone # any thing
leveing on the 17 th


----------

